

Google spent $1.3 million on lobbying... what are they buying? - mcantelon
http://www.fastcompany.com/1623148/googles-spending-spree-lobbyists-travel-chips-or-servers?partner=rss

======
canacct
When you have a lot to protect, you have to pay up.

